# Histórico hallazgo del telescopio Hubble



## Rorschach (Mar 30, 2022)

La estrella más lejana y antigua, jamás vista : Histórico hallazgo del telescopio Hubble: descubren Earendel, la estrella más lejana y antigua jamás vista


----------



## tecnochac (Mar 30, 2022)

Ni debe existir mas.millones de años luz de la tierra.


----------



## chclau (Abr 2, 2022)

tecnochac dijo:


> Ni debe existir mas.millones de años luz de la tierra.


Muy probablemente, se trata de una estrella enorme, debe haber tenido una vida muy corta. Por otro lado, y como dato curioso, hay una estrella muy antigua (HD140283) que la tenemos aquí nomás por el barrio, a sólo unos 200 años luz, y que es tan vieja que con las técnicas actuales y el margen de error parece incluso más antigua que el Universo mismo. Lo que es imposible, el problema, al parecer, es el gran margen de error de la estimación.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 2, 2022)

chclau dijo:


> Lo que es imposible


Todos se basan en la idea del "big bang", pero se olvidan que para que eso sucediera, antes tuvo que haber "algo", asi que .. No, no es imposible...


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 2, 2022)

tecnochac dijo:


> Ni debe existir mas.millones de años luz de la tierra.





chclau dijo:


> Muy probablemente,


Si se lee detenidamente el articulo que publiqué, ahí mismo dice que no existe más, dado que explotó hace millones de años, y que su luz tardó 12.900 millones de años en llegar a la Tierra, y qué logro ser captada por el telescopio Hubble de la NASA, esta estrella tenía no menos de 50 veces la masa de nuestro Sol, entre otras consideraciones.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 2, 2022)

Más acerca del descubrimiento : ⬇️ Un nuevo récord: Hubble detecta la estrella más lejana jamás vista


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 2, 2022)

Interesante.
Añado algo para pensar y que hace tiempo me da vueltas.
No estoy muy de acuerdo que el universo se ESTÉ expandiendo, más allá de las hipótesis que hay.
Porque la física clásica, nos indica que debería haber una fuerza aplicada como ingrediente.
Y ahora viene el porqué; Y si el universo se está contrayendo, nos da el mismo fenómeno de observación. Entonces, si dos cuerpos desaceleran a magnitudes diferentes, también se separarán(dando la sensación de expansión).
Y a mayor distancia de separación, mayor diferencia de desaceleración habrá, causando el efecto de desplazamiento al rojo.
Me pregunto, ¿puede  que estemos en la etapa de big crunch?🤔


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 2, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Interesante.
> Añado algo para pensar y que hace tiempo me da vueltas.
> No estoy muy de acuerdo que el universo se ESTÉ expandiendo, más allá de las hipótesis que hay.
> Porque la física clásica, nos indica que debería haber una fuerza aplicada como ingrediente.
> ...


Es fácil probar si en un punto intermedio se miden las distancia hacia uno y otro objeto, que en definitiva demostrará la desaceleración a magnitudes diferentes y permitirá discernir si es expansión o contracción. Esta teoría ya habría sido probada según me dijo un tío (fallecido por el covid el año pasado) cuyo título era Profesor Licenciado en Matemáticas y Cosmologia, vigente en Argentina hasta antes de los años 80.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 2, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Es fácil probar si en un punto intermedio se miden las distancia hacia uno y otro objeto, que en definitiva demostrará la desaceleración a magnitudes diferentes y permitirá discernir si es expansión o contracción. Esta teoría ya habría sido probada según me dijo un tío (fallecido por el covid el año pasado) cuyo título era Profesor Licenciado en Matemáticas y Cosmologia, vigente en Argentina hasta antes de los años 80.


El problema es que no hay un punto fijo.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 2, 2022)

Algo más, acerca del descubrimiento : A highly magnified star at redshift 6.2 - Nature


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 3, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> El problema es que no hay un punto fijo.


Ese punto fijo somos nosotros, solo tenemos que usar el efecto doppler (asi se hizo) para determinar entre el azul y el rojo qué estrellas se acercan o alejan y medir los tiempos. En Internet hay decenas de artículos al respecto. Es muy, muy interesante el tema.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 3, 2022)

Algo más respecto del descubrimiento de Earendel,  el Hubble, y algo  acerca de la lente gravitacional :


----------

